# Callblocker,USB-Kaffeewärmer und Fliegenklatsche



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2005)

zufällig bei der Suche nach wirksamem  Dialerschutz entdeckt:
Callblocker
ob das Gerät  was taugt, weiß ich nicht , hab jedenfalls nie eine Besprechung 
oder Beurteilung gesehen.

Amüsant die Zusammenstellung  mit anderen Artikeln: das ultimative PC-Zubehör 
USB-Kaffeewärmer
 oder die elektronische Fliegenklatsche 

j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2005)

Es gibt bereits einen Dialerblocker, der ganz gut funktioniert und as far as I know NICHT (wie hier) mit einer "blacklist" arbeitet (denn in dem Angebot steht, dass man Vorwahlen wie 0190 und 0900 programmieren kann - das lese ich so, als ob ein Dialer mit 0088 durchkäme???)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3274&highlight=dialerblocker
zu dem hama-Teil gabs auch mal was, find ich nicht
[...]edit:nee, das mit dem Dialerblocker gegen Flutspende klappt so nicht[...]


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> as far as I know NICHT (wie hier) mit einer "blacklist" arbeitet (denn in dem Angebot steht, dass man Vorwahlen wie 0190 und 0900 programmieren kann - das lese ich so, als ob ein Dialer mit 0088 durchkäme???)


die Beschreibung murmelt  auch was von Erlaubnis 


> • Sperrung oder Freigabe von bis zu 10 Rufnummern


da es aber keine Bedienungsanleitung on-line gibt, läßt sich das schwer genauer beurteilen 
auch auf der Site  des Herstellers Callblocker
seit der ersten Presseveröffentlichung Ende 2003 gibt es keine weiteren Infos...

j.


----------

